# Sofa scratcher



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Hi, 

My kitten started to sharpen her nails on our sofa, so I bought a scratching post from [email protected] and put it next to the sofa. My kitten used it for a couple of months, now once again she prefers to wreck the sofa. Any ideas how I get her back to the post and off the edge of the sofa please?

Also do you have any recommendations for scratching posts or work arounds for this issue? Thanks


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

When we got our last leather sofas we were so proud, they came in huge plastic bags so we took one out and it looked great, then we started taking the other one out of its bag, as we were doing that we could hear a strange noise, a sort of clicking noise...... the flippin cat was wrecking the first sofa that was a few minutes old. Basically what we did was clap every time he went near the sofa in scratch mode, when he stopped we took him over to the scratching post and if he scratched we told him how clever he was, we also covered the post in cat nip spray which I think did help.


----------



## dougal22 (Jun 18, 2010)

My female cat wrecked the stair carpet on the turn of the stairs with scratching. She started using this part of the stairs as soon as we brought her home, but I didn't stop her as the carpet was old and due to be replaced. Before I had a new carpet, I looked into getting an alternative scratcher that was made of a simlilar material, or make one from the old carpet. I found a great scratcher from Cleo Pets -

Table leg scratcher (2 per pack) - from Cleo Pet

Instead of putting this around the table leg, I put it on the newel post at the top of the stairs, which is right by where my girl was tearing the old carpet up! She loves the new scratcher and hangs off it like a pole dancer  Best of all, my new carpet is intact. Cleo pets have different scratchers and if you could get one that's a similar fabric to your sofa, that might work? I've also heard about a deterrent spray called 'bitter apple'. I have no experience of using this, nor do I know if it stains furniture etc, so hopefully someone else will be along to advise on this. Good luck


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Cats hate citrus smells....you could use essential oils ( check for staining ) or buy specific sprays. Applying double sided sellotape to the area in the short term will put her off.


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

I use *Get off spray*, personally I think it smells rank, but it stops my cats and dog going where I don't want them to. Its the best thing I ever invested in, although its a bit tragic if you spray it in a hallway.

I have 2 scratching posts and they are well used one of my cats uses the carpet and the sofa as well but not as often.

Usually an *OY!* will stop him but I have to be careful coz my stripey boy is so nervous that I'd probably give him heart failure.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you all for your ideas. You are great.


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Does she actually seem interested in the scratcher at all?

It might be worth trying different types. My Jones regularly uses the upright scratcher, but Bob prefers cardboard. We got a flat chez longue shaped cardboard one from pets at home, which they both love, as well as a pussy pyramid, which is cardboard inside but fabric and sisal on the outside. 

Just an idea, as if she has a particular preference for one type (certain material, or horizontal rather than vertical etc) then you may find it easier to encourage her to use something other than the sofa.

Hope that made sense....


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes, I put her treats on the top of the pole, and she climbs up. She is a NFC cross so loves to climb.


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Try a horizontal scratcher such as an old mat or a piece of carpet off cut. I found that all of mine appreciated those and didn't claw my carpet.

Catnip is great as an encourager to scratch where you want them to.


----------



## morgmonster (Jun 8, 2010)

The scratching post might be too small for her now.

We bought the biggest one we could find from pets at home and although one cat used it, the other wouldn't as she'd sometimes pull it over.
We've now got a slightly taller & heavier one which they both use a lot and our sofa hardly ever gets scratched.

be careful when first introducing carpet offcuts - will they understand that some carpet is OK to scratch but some not!
Having said that, we have used the back of offcuts as scratchers - gluegunned it to a heavy ceramic tile. They spend more time chewing it than scratching it but at least it feels different to the carpet.

although they spend so much time pulling up the carpet anyway it drives me insane. our carpet was new in last christmas but looks like it's been down for years, boohoo! Might have a look at some of the sprays recommended.


----------



## MaryA (Oct 8, 2010)

morgmonster said:


> The scratching post might be too small for her now.


Yes, you may be right. She can just reach her treats on the top now if she stands on tippy toes and she can really wobble it about when she scratches. I've ordered a big ceiling height activity centre today from Zooplus. Incidentally the double sided sticky tape suggestion given here worked perfectly.


----------



## KevinJones (May 24, 2012)

I had all types of problems with our cats scratching the new carpets.
They seam attracted to the new smell of 100% wool.
Action had to be taken before 1000's of £ of carpets are no more than plucked canvas.

I have never had to had a scratching post because I notice the cats use the fence so after some advice from my Sister who lives in NY and has a house cat that never go's out. She tells me cardboard scratchers are very popular in the US.

Se also recommended that I get some cat nip to rub into the corrogated cardboard to attract the cat the scratcher (away from my carpets)

After spending some time looking I found something called the "Cat Scratch Sofa Lounge" on Amazon and have ordered one.

I really hope this does the job, at the moment the cats are now allowed upstairs un supervised until we are convinced they won't wreck the carpet.

Any advice from other will be appreciated.

Will let you know how I get on when it arrives!


----------

